# growth hormone storage



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

this may have been touched on before but im going to touch it again. me and paul were having the debate on the effectivness and degradation of gh once in solution.

My personal opinion ( and this will be argued fair enough) is that once the gh is in solution i think the degradation starts occuring albeit gradually as the solution will start to ionise the amino acid branches an alter the stucture. temperature and other factors will to- so use it straight away-

opinioins and debates please i wont be offended if you think this is sh!t


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I like to use all my GH as soon as it is mixed, hence I'm currently doing 10iu shots EOD as opposed to 5iu ED.

As far as I knew mixed GH is good for approx 20 days in the fridge if mixed with bac water (not sterile water). I read this on a recent thread somewhere, the poster apparently got it off a pharma GH manufacturer's website, possibly Getropin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Laurie i agree that once mixed their is some degradation but very negligible and definitely not enough to cause concern, yet i still see no need to use it straight away otherwise the companies selling the GH would advise you to do just this....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Used to spread gh out at 2iu shots for 5 days, the side effects are always the same to me. Now if you have rubbish gh thats a different matter and you will never see any thing


----------



## 0msin (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Before reconstituted:

If refrigerated between 2 - 8 degrees C it's good for over a year (until expiration date),

At room temperature (up to 37 degrees C) it's good for over 30 days,

At up to 45 degrees C it's good for about a week,

After reconstituted:

It has to be refrigerated at all times. It's good for 20 days.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

0msin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Before reconstituted:
> 
> ...


 Nice post but.....what evidence are you basing this info on?

Ie lets see the research article that states this.


----------



## 0msin (Dec 29, 2008)

Cant prove it on here without getting in trouble from the mods mate, but im sure i can say thats straight from the horses mouth! Thats for Jintropin anyway donno if others are the same!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

What is it for powdered.when not mixed mine is in fridge.But i read on uki that not mixed minus 4 any thoughts or info would be great.Cause now i,m a bit concerned.....cheers


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

0msin said:


> Cant prove it on here without getting in trouble from the mods mate, but im sure i can say thats straight from the horses mouth! Thats for Jintropin anyway donno if others are the same!


Please PM me as I'd like to know


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

once mixed the peptide is much much more fragile tempratures and stability would play a role in its degrade

how long its stable once mixed would depend on what you mixed it with im pretty sure jintropin comes with sterial water so 20 days is no good as it needs to be used much quicker than if it was mixed with bac water


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Considering you only get 8iu or 10iu vials I cant see why you would need to make up a week in advance. I do 4iu/night so it's only ever mixed for about 24 hours.

The dry storage worries, left some in the cupboard and there is a heater nearby!!! Realised it was in fact on when I thought I turned it off, box was a little warm but now in it's all the mini fridge.


----------



## 0msin (Dec 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Please PM me as I'd like to know


tried mate its all disabled for some reason,


----------



## Vincent G (Jan 28, 2009)

Check this out:

http://www.piercenet.com/files/TR0043dh4-Protein-storage.pdf

Protein stability can vary depending on the protein in question, in our lab we always make up protein solutions with other proteins as stabilisers, and even then we keep the solutions in the fridge and will use them within a week or so. Probably growth hormone is ok for a couple of weeks too, provided it is in bacteriostatic water and kept in the fridge.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ha chasing me though my threads bro are you?


----------



## mad_cereal_love (Jan 21, 2008)

As Vincent says, stability of proteins varies massively. A good rule of thumb though is that stability is better the higher the concentration. In real life terms that means a GH solution of 8IU in 0.5ml is more stable than one in say 5ml! Higher mg/ml solutions of peptides/proteins are more stable, general fact (stable interactions between the proteins).

The problem is once reconstituted the peptide is much much more fragile. Any agitation and you risk degradation. I believe HGH is a relatively stable protein, it is not too big a protein at 191aa which also can help. I personally wouldn't want to use reconsituted HGH after 2 weeks even when stored at 4degC (in fridge), and optimally use it as soon as reconsituted, but I agree if not agitated much and reconstitued carefully not much degradation would take place over a few days.

I cannot give you research articles that show this, however basing it on several years of working with various proteins in the lab and experience with such things as protein stability in my job.

mcl


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

It cant degrade to a degree were its no good to us.imo ask some of the people that have run it on very long cycles and they,ve had no probs.And what about gh allready mixed.just mo.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mad_cereal_love said:


> As Vincent says, stability of proteins varies massively. A good rule of thumb though is that stability is better the higher the concentration. In real life terms that means a GH solution of 8IU in 0.5ml is more stable than one in say 5ml! Higher mg/ml solutions of peptides/proteins are more stable, general fact (stable interactions between the proteins).
> 
> The problem is once reconstituted the peptide is much much more fragile. Any agitation and you risk degradation. I believe HGH is a relatively stable protein, it is not too big a protein at 191aa which also can help. I personally wouldn't want to use reconsituted HGH after 2 weeks even when stored at 4degC (in fridge), and optimally use it as soon as reconsituted, but I agree if not agitated much and reconstitued carefully not much degradation would take place over a few days.
> 
> ...


Great post and welcome to the board.

I wondered about the concentration, that is good to know.

I take it this goes for most all peptides including CJC-1295 too?


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

After all said and done, what about gh storage pre reconstitution??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vincent G said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.piercenet.com/files/TR0043dh4-Protein-storage.pdf
> 
> Protein stability can vary depending on the protein in question, in our lab we always make up protein solutions with other proteins as stabilisers, and even then we keep the solutions in the fridge and will use them within a week or so. Probably growth hormone is ok for a couple of weeks too, provided it is in bacteriostatic water and kept in the fridge.


Another quality post........


----------

